# Carp Form?



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Does anyone make a Carp form? I found a rep. in one of my books but cant find a tru form for a carp. Any taxidermists out there that might know a company that has carp forms? Looking for one for a 31 inch. I dont have the fish yet so i dont have exact measurments but i am hoping that someone can give me some info on maybe a company that has premade forms becuase i really really dont want to carve one for a stinkin carp. I just got done carving 3 forms for a comp. mount i was doing with a pike chasing 3 crappies.

Any info would be greatly apper.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm not familiar with any but I will keep my eye open for you. Check with taxidermy.net also if there is a form that you are looking for they would know it. 
Good Luck I think!! Carp YUCK:yikes:


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

i hear yeah on the CARP YUCK issue but just getting started you gotta take what you can get and make it look the best you can with a good turnaround time and thats how you get your name out there


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Not sure about any supply companies that sell Carp forms.
I would suggest carving a body and casting the head.

Mike


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

definitely carve it and cast the head with alginate and bondo for cheap or RTV and urethane casting compound for a little more but much higher quality. I would also recommend casting the fins for a better quality mnt. f properly painted, a carp can actually be very beautiful fish. Good luck.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

What with the increasing interest in Carp fishing it might be worthwhile for someone to start making the forms and anything else needed.


----------



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

well i wouldn't get to excited about it until you have the fish.i shot a sweet looking goldfish a few years ago & when the taxidermist thawed it out it turned to mush.


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

Not enough interest in getting carp mntd to justify the time necessary for a good selection of forms. I've mntd a lot more gar than any other rough fish. Imntd a white fancy goldfish for a lady a few yrs ago and it definately would have been considered "mush". Still got a decent mnt. with it. Unfortunately it was before we were digital so no pics I am able to post. She wanted it mntd on a small pedestal so she could set it in her empty fish tank and "keep him around". Different strokes for different folks. Carp lose scales very easily so extra care should be taken during any handling. Bury it in salt for an hour or so before skinning and it will help prevent scale loss. Works with almost all loose scaled fish.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

hoosiertaxidermist said:


> Bury it in salt for an hour or so before skinning and it will help prevent scale loss. Works with almost all loose scaled fish.


Interesting. I don't do taxidermy but noticed the topic earlier. I had not considered Carp to be loose scaled (except maybe the Mirror Carp).

Would the soaking in salt make it easier to skin the Carp just to get the skin & scales off because I want to smoke it or make some other recipe??


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

The reason for the salt is to slightly dry the skin and shrink the scalepockets to tighten the scales. Before I smoke any fish I fillet and skin then brine and smoke.


----------

